# Mein Rechner friert ein!



## Bladerunner (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Das Problem ist folgendes, seit neuestem friert in bestimmten abständen mein Rechner ein oder meine CPU Auslastung beträgt 100%! 

Ich habe bis auf das ich vor 2 Wochen das Betriebssystem neu aufgespielt habe nichts geändert Die treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand und es gibt ansonsten keine Änderungen der Konfiguration.

Manchmal friert er beim installieren von Programmen ein oder beim surfen im Netz, sowie beim zocken

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## warli (17. Juni 2005)

Hi

gib doch erstmal die Daten deines PCs durch.

Gruss
Warli


----------



## Bladerunner (17. Juni 2005)

Oha ganz vergessen lol,

also AMD Athlon XP 2600
       ASUS A7N8X - X
       1024 MB Corsair DDR 400 ( 2x 256MB, 1x 512 MB)
       MSI Geforce 6600 GT AGP

Betriebssystem ist WIndows XP inkl SP1 und SP2

Ich hoffe das war alles was relevant ist.


----------



## warli (17. Juni 2005)

Also wenn dieser Fehler nicht regelmässig bei bestimmten Vorgängen auftritt oder in bestimmten Zeitabständen dann ist es schwerer zu bestimmen was der Fehler ist.

Da du aber das Betriebssystem neu installiert hast vermute ich einfach mal das entweder du bei der Installation ein Fehler auftrat oder eventuell dir etwas eingefangen hast.

Scan doch dein PC erstmal nach Schädlingen. Wenn du weisst ab wenn es genau aufgetreten ist kannst du eventuell dich auch noch errinnern welches Programm bzw was du gemacht hast bevor es das erstmal auftrat.

Gruss
Warli


----------



## Bladerunner (17. Juni 2005)

Also mein Rechner ist Clean und Installationsfehler ist nicht aufgetreten. Das einfrieren passiert willkührlich unabhängig vom laufenden Programm, das ist das was mich so stutzig macht


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Ich würde dir empfehlen mal einen Speichertest zu machen. Wie du den machst fragst du?
Am besten du hast die tolle CD die neulich in der c't drin war. Oder mit SiSoft Sandra, sollte das auch ganz gut gehen. Aber für mich hört sich das alles nach nem leichten Speicherdefekt an.


----------

